# Windows 20H2



## mscp (Dec 10, 2020)

worth installing it or nah?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 10, 2020)

in my case: YES - as always  I install every patch and sometimes I use the windows insider-programm to get earlier versions. never had any problem with my audio-gear or software.

till now (some months of use) no problem at all - more the opposite because the newest patch fixes a lot of stuff like the installation of the korg wavestate driver which works with an network-protocol over usb.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 12, 2020)

If you're regularly imaging your Windows install drive, it's only a matter of time lost to restore an image if something goes wrong, rather than something being broken. I usually update upon release, unless I read of bad things happening.


----------



## John Longley (Dec 13, 2020)

The current combo of 20H2/Cubase 11 and the fall RME driver update is rock solid here.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Dec 13, 2020)

No problem with 20H2 for now, works well with my DAW and audio setup, you can go with it


----------

